# Nokia Ring Tone - Attraction



## Stick (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello Friends,

I am looking for NokiaStock Tune named ATTRACTION, to donload/install on my K750i.

But Nokia don't have any functions like send Ringtone via SMS, where can I get the same?


----------



## koolbluez (Mar 24, 2007)

*freeringtonesphone.com/free_download/Other_Ringtones_Polyphonic/2257/Nokia_Attraction.html 

Direct download.. right-click save... this

U might have to convert it to mp3 or amr or something like that.. using Audacity...


----------



## Josan (Mar 24, 2007)

*freeringtonesphone.com/free_d...ttraction.html
 this link is not working for me can you plz give some other links


----------



## Pathik (Mar 24, 2007)

These r all the default tones i found in my Ngage QD...
uploading for u... it has Attraction also...


----------



## Stick (Mar 25, 2007)

^^

Thanks Pathik, if you have any more good Ringtones pls, upload here and as Krazy has Mobile Price Sticky thread, why don't you open Mobile Ringtone Thread.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 25, 2007)

^^ lol.. btw these r not my collection.. they r just the default tones... 
btw i m not into tones nd wallpapers...


----------



## Stick (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi pathiks,

Can you give me link of any site from where I can download FREE HINDI GHAZALS from all top artist?

If it is all in one file than easy for me to download.

Thanks


----------



## mehulved (Mar 26, 2007)

Stick said:
			
		

> Hi Pathiuk,
> 
> Can you give me link of any site from where I can download FREE HINDI GHAZALS from all top artist?
> 
> ...


 No he won't give you or rather can't give you.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Mar 26, 2007)

Hay someone has that Nokia N72 theme (ad vaali). Please upload it.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 26, 2007)

yea... but i can give u a tip... - torrents or p2p.. 
@ stick yaar dont u even remember my name..????


----------



## mandeepjoon (Aug 14, 2008)

hey can ne1 give the real attraction tune which ngage has..... i think the files uploaded are corrupt now since its been a year!!!!


----------



## krates (Aug 17, 2008)

me need airtel rington 

tu tu tututu tutu tutu tuutu 

something like that lol


----------

